# What was your worst "If only I..." moment?



## NamesYUNoLeft (Mar 4, 2014)

Those moments where you say, "Ugh, that would have been sub-15 if I did that R-Perm from the other angle!" or, "I should have inserted that last F2L pair with the sledgehammer technique for an OLL skip."

Basically, what was your worst case of "speedcubers regret?" </made_up_terms>


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 4, 2014)

Either if only I didn't messup on the counting 11.5 in my 10.16 or at the same comp when if I wouldn't have popped on the last turn of the last solve of an OH average that would have been my first sub-15 and top 10 in the world.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 4, 2014)

One of my worst was definitely nationals 2012 2x2 finals. 

I needed a sub 2.2 2x2 solve for WR and I had a 3 move face into one of the fastest EG-1 cases. (It even canceled a move) I got like 2.36 on it...
that solve easily should have been sub 1.5.


----------



## NamesYUNoLeft (Mar 4, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> One of my worst was definitely nationals 2012 2x2 finals.
> 
> I needed a sub 2.2 2x2 solve for WR and I had a 3 move face into one of the fastest EG-1 cases. (It even canceled a move) I got like 2.36 on it...
> that solve easily should have been sub 1.5.



Ouch.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 4, 2014)

In my 1.99 OcR average I was so nervous on the 4th solve that I just did the first thing I saw even though there was a 1 move face on another side which went into a really easy EG-1. Cost me a 1.8x average.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 4, 2014)

If only I kept practicing consistently I would be sub 10 by now.


----------



## Weston (Mar 4, 2014)

Probably this official OH average: 13.77 12.97 12.34 21.03 18.71

On the first solve If I did the mirror of the OLL I would have gotten a PLL skip instead of a Y perm. So I would have 2 counting sub 13s, and then 2 chances to not screw up. High chance for NAR average (all I needed was a sub 15) and NAR single(was 11.28), and possible WR average.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 4, 2014)

I was extremely close to my first sub3 6x6 single...I got excited and dropped the cube at 2:30 (just started the 3x3 stage), then 5 pieces popped out, and I ended up getting a 3:16 with a +2 since I didn't AUF. Fail!


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 4, 2014)

If only I hadn't wasted so much time on non-BLD events... I would be so much better at BLD right now.


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2014)

There are probably heaps, but these are the worst ones I can think of

2x2 average: 1.36 2.13 2.81 3.02 1.41
Did the wrong CLL and had to do a Y perm on the 2.81, would've been a 1.7x average in may 2013.

Also, resetting the timer/timer fail on my last 5x5 solve at worlds which cost me the win :s


----------



## Hays (Mar 4, 2014)

If only I hadn't looked at the timer and gotten the 6x6 single world record.
If only I hadn't looked at the timer and gotten the 5x5 single world record.
If only I hadn't looked at the timer and gotten the 7x7 single world record.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2014)

Hays said:


> If only I hadn't looked at the timer and gotten the 6x6 single world record.
> If only I hadn't looked at the timer and gotten the 5x5 single world record.
> If only I hadn't looked at the timer and gotten the 7x7 single world record.



I laughed. I'm so sorry...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2014)

At World Championships last year, if only I had checked to see that my feet were together before stopping my third 5x5x5 BLD solve. I had 2 pieces left to swap, and I had my feet together to remind me of that. But I was excited because I knew I was fast, and I forgot to check my feet. I could have been on the podium, set a new sub-11 NAR, and had a mean of 3 5x5x5 BLD.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2014)

Could've had a comfortable sub 2.5, maybe sub 2 solve in my OcR average

Would've been top 10 single and average, instead I'm 12th for average and wasn't even top 100 for single at the time.


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 4, 2014)

Overall, my worst "if only.." is if only I started speedcubing 8-9 years ago when I learned how to solve a 3x3. I did look at (a) site(s) which explained petrus and CFOP(as far as I remember), and thought "oh that's too complicated, I at least can solve it" without giving it a chance. 
I wonder how I'd do today, assuming I'd still do it.


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 4, 2014)

I was practicing OH, got an unintentional X-cross, fast F2L and I got to OLL "if only I didn't plus 2" I would have had a 11.67 single, which would been a pb  but with the plus 2, 13.67, would only be 0.06 off my PB XD


----------



## kcl (Mar 4, 2014)

First comp.. 3x3. 

(10.06), (16.06), 12.06, 14.93 grrr, 11.66

If I hadn't failed the 14.93 I could've gotten a sub 12 average.. I was averaging 13 at the time. It sucked. Ended up with 12.88 average because the dang counting 14.9.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 4, 2014)

If only I had not spent so much too on PLL recog for my 9.08, it could be a sub-9...


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 4, 2014)

6x6 finals at Worlds: 2:39.98, 2:17.87, 2:16.80

3rd place was a 2:19 mean; if I had done decently on the first solve, I could have podiumed. Of course, I wasn't the only one to have a really bad solve that round.


----------



## Weston (Mar 4, 2014)

Hays said:


> If only I hadn't looked at the timer and gotten the 6x6 single world record.
> If only I hadn't looked at the timer and gotten the 5x5 single world record.
> If only I hadn't looked at the timer and gotten the 7x7 single world record.



If only it wasn't against the rules to use a post-it note to cover the timer?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Weston said:


> If only it wasn't against the rules to use a post-it note to cover the timer?



Doing this would just make it worse for me.


----------



## Weston (Mar 4, 2014)

cubecraze1 said:


> Doing this would just make it worse for me.



The point was that Kevin used to do this.


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2014)

If only I hadn't watched that thrawst tutorial back in 2007, I might be doing something useful with my life.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 4, 2014)

4.28, 1.71, 3.90, 2.25, 2.89 = 3.01
5.63, 2.33, 6.02, 3.03, 2.84 = 3.83

both of these averages should have been easy WRs (for the second one the WR was 3.25 at the time).


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 4, 2014)

Probably checking for the right JPerm on my 50.xx single. Could've been sub 50 and maybe sub OcR. But tbh rn using my ring finger instead of pinky when starting OH -.-.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I've only ever attended 1 comp but... 
I wish I had tried my friend's stackmat and learnt about the delay between touching the timer and actually starting it.

Could have gotten into semi finals, but the DNF(or is it DNS?) ruined it.


----------



## Berkay (Mar 4, 2014)

If only I have started color neutral. (I want to be, but switching is really hard)


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 4, 2014)

If I predicted the OLL skip on my fourth solve I'd still have 2x2 ER avg and probably a sub1.8 avg. 

Can't complain though.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 4, 2014)

I really wish I had started cubing earlier. I started in the spring of 2008 (at 18) and didn't compete until I was 20. Time constraints kept me out of competing in a lot of events. Sad kitten.


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2014)

a small kitten said:


> I really wish I had started cubing earlier. I started in the spring of 2008 (at 18) and didn't compete until I was 20. Time constraints kept me out of competing in a lot of events. Sad kitten.


Same... I really should've started earlier. I'm not as old as you, but I still feel I could have improved faster if I had started when I had more free time.


----------



## CHJ (Mar 4, 2014)

last comp in 3BLD, i did an M2 on a solved cube, would've been NR avg again by 5s


----------



## piyushp761 (Mar 4, 2014)

Was doing 6x6 officially. Did a 4:03.xy and a 4:02.xy solve amd was confident to get a sub 4! Was finishing my OLL and looked at the time, it was some 3:30.xy and was happy that this would be an awesome solve! Started the PLL algorithm, The cube freaking popped and I was like- Are you freaking kidding me! Assembled and got a 4 min solve. And I look back and say.... " Only if I would have turned accurate, I would be NR 4..  "


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 4, 2014)

MBLD in competition, 12/15. If only I hadn't doubted myself, I wouldn't have have picked up a solved cube and twisted a corner I had twisted already, and I would have an official double digit result and still have 3rd in UK.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 4, 2014)

I have such bad luck that 75% of my could be PB's I screw up something, like an alg or get a lockup. (it's ironic because I'm irish)


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a few, but the one that sticks out to me the most is from the 2003 World Championship in the first round of 3x3x3. I placed 13th in that round with a best time of 21.95 out of 3 attempts. One of those solves (I don't remember which) would have been sub-20, which was not only fast at the time but applause worthy. Jessica Fridrich had gotten a 19.77 and received a good sized applause. A little while later I was on stage doing my solve and I was at PLL (U perm) and I glanced at the timer to see that I was on track for a sub-20 solve. I got so excited and nervous that I popped my Studio cube on the U-perm. It was my first competition, plus it was a major competition, so it had a particularly strong impact on me. I like to wonder if my 3x3x3 skills/motivation would have been better in the years after that if I had gotten that sub-20 single and received applause for what was back then a very good solve.

However, not doing as well in the 3x3x3 round as I would have liked did motivate me to focus to try to do very well in OH, which I was pretty good at for that time


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 4, 2014)

I DNF'd a solve by doing Twizzle linkF R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R f'
 as my PLL, costing me first place in the Northern Irish Open. 
I would have liked to start practising BLD earlier. Now, I'm not even considered fast anymore.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 5, 2014)

Wish I had learned to solve my 1st cube back in the early 80s rather than wait over 30 years.


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a couple, I first learned to solve the cube in 7th grade. If I had started learning CFOP then I'd probably be sub-12 or even better by now. And if i had taken the time and just learned full CLL i wouldn't ALWAYS(literally always), do super well in round 1 of 2x2, then get to the final round and choke and do super poorly.


----------



## Baku (Mar 5, 2014)

If only I didn't buy that cube...


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 5, 2014)

If only I didn't have 2 +2s in an official 2x2 average (in the finals at UIUC) I would have a state record average. Times: 5.88+, 3.11, 4.41 (LOL), (2.66), and (6.58+). The average was 4.47, and should have been 3.8. I had a bad lockup on the 4.41 which should have been sub 3.7. The average would have been 3.56 or less, which is less than 3.67. Maybe at Dixon Spring 2014...maybe I'll break the state record.


----------



## kcl (Mar 5, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> If only I didn't have 2 +2s in an official 2x2 average (in the finals at UIUC) I would have a state record average. Times: 5.88+, 3.11, 4.41 (LOL), (2.66), and (6.58+). The average was 4.47, and should have been 3.8. I had a bad lockup on the 4.41 which should have been sub 3.7. The average would have been 3.56 or less, which is less than 3.67. Maybe at Dixon Spring 2014...maybe I'll break the state record.



I'm still not sure why you care so much about this SR.. It's Wisconsin. You have all of 10 cubers..


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 5, 2014)

21 cubers including me according to CubingUSA. These SR's are barriers (like sub-20) for me. I want to improve.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 5, 2014)

If only I didn't memorize the wrong letter and subsequently end up with 2 twisted corners.

Would have been 8:30 (WR by about 1:30)


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 5, 2014)

First round of clock at Nottingham Open
I got super nervous on solve 1 and threw the solve with a really bad second side...
Actual average was 9.39, 7.01, 8.53, 7.45, 6.90 = 7.66, if solve 1 had been sub-8 (with the speed of the first face, it should have been) I would have NR average...

Also my 6.56 single from the final. I had just watched Mollerz and Evan both get 5's on it, so I knew it was going to be fast, and my brain went blank during inspection >.< I missed an easy skip on the first face while inspecting, and then nearly adjusted that face to 6 rather than 12... I'm lucky it was a 6.5x, really


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 5, 2014)

If only if I was not lazy to learn algs...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 5, 2014)

FMC 2014
Could have gotten a 40 move FMC solution but I didn't know the optimal U perm....
Learned it right after I turned it in and used it for the next solution that ended with a U perm (IIRC 3rd attempt)


----------



## EVDCubing (May 19, 2016)

Probably throwing out my old plastic Dayan 2x2 because I thought I broke it (popped)  Keep in mind this was back when I didn't know that much about cubing


----------



## CrzyCbzz (May 19, 2016)

If only in my Skewb solve I executed Pure Pi without locking up...
I would've had a 1.7 (I think) single. 
But it's 1.98 and I'm still happy it's sub 2


----------



## Hssandwich (May 19, 2016)

Never seen this thread before, I like it. If only I hadn't failed getting NR averages in both skewb and pyra a total of 6 times.
Pyraminx (NR is 3.73):
6.52 6.25+ 2.74 3.21 3.21
4.33 DNF(mid 3) 3.37 4.03 2.49
3.07 3.55 2.83 7.57 5.00 (Screwed up the last two solves)
4.18 4.74+ 3.49 3.29 5.26
Also, multiple 2.1/2.2 +2s

Skewb (NR is 3.98):
4.71 3.16 4.08 4.79 DNF(2.45, cap came off :/)
2.74 3.13 5.66+ 6.53+ 4.75

I'm good at not messing up officially.


----------



## Cale S (May 19, 2016)

I probably would have gotten 5BLD WR last year on one attempt if my cube didn't pop


----------



## Drad (May 19, 2016)

I avg around 27 seconds but my solve times are inconsistent i got a cstimer scramble with a 8 move x cross but I instead did a regular 12 move cross I could have gotten a pb.


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 19, 2016)

probably my 10.05 3x3 single at my last comp. It would've been sub-10 if I stopped the timer a bit faster xD


----------



## YouCubing (May 19, 2016)

Pyra finals at Peach State Winter. 2 DNFs in a row because I didn't put my hands on the timer for long enough. I tried them at home and got a 2.9 and a 7.5, which would've put me in either 3rd or 2nd place (can't remember).
Also, if only I didn't DNF every single time I do Clock in comp (and when I don't I get awful averages)


----------



## hamfaceman (May 19, 2016)

Cubing Classic 2016, 3x3 round 1.
At this time I averaged like 16.

14.77 13.73 DNF 17.90 26.29

First DNF was timer malfunction, got a corner twist on the 17, and then my friend was judging me on my last solve. Got to OLL at about 11 and was about to begin the alg. During this solve, my friend decided it was a good idea to get rid of some of the solved cubes on his station. So he tried waving his arms around to get the attention of a runner. But when this failed, he did the next logical thing to do; lean over and shout into my ear. At this point I messed up my alg and didn't know if I could talk to a delegate about it or not. And after reconstructing the solve afterwards, I saw that if I had smoothly done the alg, it would have been a PLL skip.

If only I wasn't friends with Oscar Cheung.


----------



## DGCubes (May 19, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Pyra finals at Peach State Winter. 2 DNFs in a row because I didn't put my hands on the timer for long enough. I tried them at home and got a 2.9 and a 7.5, which would've put me in either 3rd or 2nd place (can't remember).
> Also, if only I didn't DNF every single time I do Clock in comp (and when I don't I get awful averages)



Whaaat, the same thing happened to me at Manhasset 2015.
My average would've been like a 3.38 iirc (I got an extra solve just in case they decided my other two weren't DNFs, and it was enough to get me that average).

Also, multiblind at Manhasset 2016 was annoying. First I attempted 5 and got 1 because I ran out of time. Then I attempted 3 and got none. Then I attempted 2 and I accidentally turned one during inspection. And podium was only a 2/2.


----------



## WACWCA (May 19, 2016)

Ok so 2 things happened to me
5 minutes before VA spring 3x3 r1 my friend tries to teach me u perm from back, but I say I'm fine with The M2 alg. Like second solve I get to pll at 6 and get that case, but I thought it was pll skip because I did coll and saw a done edge. Then I do U2 U perm and lock up getting 9.22 +2. at big apple 2x2. I literally knew 39/40 cll and 39/40 EG1, and I got both cases in my finals average


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 20, 2016)

If only I didn't +2 on my last solve in 3x3 finals at atlantic open or I would've won X'D
Also, if only I didn't +2 on my 2.69 pyraminx single making it 4.69, which was the easest scramble ever. I tried to turn the last tip at the end but failed


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 20, 2016)

If only I hadn't been to the canteen when they called out my name, I wouldn't have been disqualified in the final round 2x2.


----------



## Petro Leum (May 20, 2016)

if only i wouldnt care about onehanded, i could actually have decent official results.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 20, 2016)

If only I hadn't gotten a misscramble in skewb at Singapore Open, I'd have won the event and gotten a mid-3 single.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 20, 2016)

oh lol this thread again, time to bust out some more clock fails

6.95, 7.56, 6.17, DNF, 8.36 = 7.62
DNF was low-mid 7 :/

DNF, 6.98, 10.70, DNF, 7.65 = DNF
both DNF's could have been sub-NR single


----------



## Maxh (May 20, 2016)

At my last competition someone showed me how to do pseudo layers on Skewb. Later in second (i'm not sure) skewb round I got a 1 move pseudo layer to double sledge. 
Time was 1.98, but the layers were not fully aligned , so I got a +2.


----------



## FJT97 (May 20, 2016)

Every time when i go too fast to recognize the sune coll and get a AUFless J-perm after that which would have been just niklas and pll skip...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 20, 2016)

If only I hadn't gotten super nervous for no reason in the 2x2 finals at OKC I would have been 3rd.


----------



## Meneghetti (May 20, 2016)

If only I hadn't kept the solved cube in my hands for about 1.5s (checking if there were any pieces left to solve), I would have got a 3BLD NR single at World's 2015. My time was 36.20 and the NR was 36.19 back then.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-20
avg of 5: 8.24

Time List:
1. (DNF(6.98)) F' L B2 F2 R' B2 L U2 R' F R D L' D' B D2 F2 L
2. 8.04 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B D2 F D' L' D B' D2 R' F'
3. 8.74 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' R' U B' L F2 R' D2 B D L
4. 7.94+ L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R F R L' D2 R D2 B2 R' D2 R U2 D2
5. (5.82) R' B2 R F U L2 U' F' B2 L D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 F'

This is one of those moments.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 20, 2016)

If only I double checked my midges memo for 5bld last comp, I would have had a 20:45 success (3 midges off)


----------



## turtwig (May 21, 2016)

If only I hadn't missed my first LL skip on an easy F2L.


----------



## DGCubes (May 21, 2016)

If only I remembered how NISS worked and didn't DNF my first ever FMC attempt a few hours ago.

I use NISS regularly, but I completely forgot how to apply each block's solution to the actual scramble.


----------



## 2180161 (May 22, 2016)

If only I did an H-perm instead of parity U parity U' on 4x4 for PB.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 22, 2016)

If only hadnt screwed up 2x2 finals today I wouldve won.

If only I hadnt gotten nervous after two 7s in 3x3 finals i might have gotten sub 8 average/maybe NR. Rip no more 3x3


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (May 22, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Cubing Classic 2016, 3x3 round 1.
> At this time I averaged like 16.
> 
> 14.77 13.73 DNF 17.90 26.29
> ...



LOL I feel sorry for you. I also got a DNF and a 42 because of a bad cube (I averaged like 20 seconds)


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (May 22, 2016)

If I didn't shout out "SUB 20!" while solving next to Feliks (while he was recording 3x3 first round) I wouldn't have a bunch of randoms in the comments saying "GOOD JOB SUB 20 KID BUT NEVER SAY SUB 20 NEXT TO FELIKS!" So yeah.


----------



## Drad (May 22, 2016)

SpeedcuberJH said:


> If I didn't shout out "SUB 20!" while solving next to Feliks (while he was recording 3x3 first round) I wouldn't have a bunch of randoms in the comments saying "GOOD JOB SUB 20 KID BUT NEVER SAY SUB 20 NEXT TO FELIKS!" So yeah.


Did it affect his solve ?


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (May 22, 2016)

Drad said:


> Did it affect his solve ?


I don't think so. You can see for yourself


----------



## Drad (May 22, 2016)

SpeedcuberJH said:


> I don't think so. You can see for yourself


You did even scream it lol i doubt he even heard it and he is probably used to people being loud around him.


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (May 22, 2016)

Drad said:


> You did even scream it lol i doubt he even heard it and he is probably used to people being loud around him.


Oh ok phew!


----------

